
Teespring (YC W13) uses social media to sell more than 7M shirts a year - jkw
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-04-16/how-your-t-shirt-can-make-you-rich#
======
psherman
It is interesting to me that Teespring seems to force sellers to advertise
each specific design. I was looking for, but couldn't find, a way to see all
designs created by a specific user. On a cursory search, I found a few designs
by the million dollar seller mentioned in the article, and each of those
designs involves clip art quality graphics and a number of seemingly randomly
chosen fonts. I imagine if I came across a page showing all of his designs,
Teespring would look a lot more like Zazzle or CafePress.

~~~
puranjay
With TeeSpring, the only way to win as a seller is to go for scale

I know some internet marketers who will go out and create hundreds of
campaigns targeting different interest groups (right from broad categories
like 'truckers' to narrow interest groups like Pokemon fans who play Skyrim).
Then they'll test them all out on Facebook, throwing in thousands of dollars
into the process.

------
wnm
here is an interesting writeup from someone who is making money doing this:
[http://getbusylivingblog.com/how-ive-profited-100k-online-
in...](http://getbusylivingblog.com/how-ive-profited-100k-online-in-
just-5-months-this-year/)

------
dtmmax33
So, what happens if Facebook decides it doesn't want to allow Teespring ads
anymore? From what I can tell it is very heavy skewed towards FB ads. This
seems very risky to depend on one channel for sales.

------
imaginenore
Their base price is pretty nice: $7.30 each for 50 shirts with text or art.

------
nikhilalmeida
Society6 seems to be way ahead in terms of the number of product lines.
[http://society6.com](http://society6.com)

~~~
joelrunyon
I think you're missing the point of the article.

